

NASA to Give Nod to Lockheed Space Capsule - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304520804576343471558729338.html

======
arecibodrake
It is quite unfortunate that NASA is entirely ignoring a SpaceX / Bigelow
solution.

